# 55lb thrusth Minn Kota Trolling Motor



## MallardFlew (Feb 22, 2012)

I am selling my trolling motor with a battery for 200 bucks pm me if interested.
Transom mount. 2 years old. 5 forward and 3 backward speeds. 36' shaft


----------

